# NFAA 300 with Hunting setup vs target setup



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

reposting this from the Gen forum:

Looking at the broad spectrum of equipment at indoor league last night got me thinking about the real world gain that target equipment affords on the shooting line.

If a good indoor spot shooter is shooting 57-60 x’s on a consistent basis with a long target bow; set up with long stabilizers, a scope, movable sight, 26/64 size arrows and then switches to a fast hunting bow pulling 70lbs, pin sight, short stabilizer and hunting arrows, how many x’s do you think his average score will drop? 

Does anybody know their average score with a target setup vs their hunting setup on a NFAA 300 round?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

DanZ said:


> reposting this from the Gen forum:
> 
> Looking at the broad spectrum of equipment at indoor league last night got me thinking about the real world gain that target equipment affords on the shooting line.
> If a good indoor spot shooter is shooting 57-60 x’s on a consistent basis with a long target bow; set up with long stabilizers, a scope, movable sight, 26/64 size arrows and then switches to a fast hunting bow pulling 70lbs, pin sight, short stabilizer and hunting arrows, how many x’s do you think his average score will drop?
> ...


Having the best guitar, doesn't mean you can play it. On a good day I shoot 300 with 55x count with my peep and pins in the BHFS class. With my FS set-up I shoot 300 with a best 54x count. Different game, and a movable sight is no advantage indoors. Magnification of the target can be an advantage if you know how to trigger and keep your head together.
Last year I switched from 2512's to my field skinnies and my x count dropped but my inside x count went up shooting with my Hunting bow.
If someone thinks a proficient FS shooter would falter just because they are shooting a Hunting bow, then your understanding of the mental side of successful archery is lacking. Mental toughness is what sets the best apart.

Being in archery for more than 25 years, I've seen plenty of testosterone filled Bowhunters walk into the indoor arena with the thought, "these FS shooters wouldn't last 10 minutes in my Bowhunter world." WRONG I know because 25 years ago I was that testosterone filled Bowhunter.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

If that is true, what is the point of the different set ups? I wouldn't have an answer for the op because I have not owned a hunting set up.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

We had a "bowhunter setup shooter" just last evening shoot a 58X 300 in league. Earlier in the week, he shot a 328/330 on a Vegas round. SHORT stabilizer, >60# peak weight, NO LENS, and LEGAL NFAA BHFS equipment. He has shot 60X before, or at least I think he has.

I know of several BHFS shooters that have shot 60X with their "hunting rigs" and heavy poundage....it is the SHOOTER and not the bow. I will agree, however that there are fewer that would do this with a 70# bow as opposed to a 65# bow...but don't have statistics on it.

How many 60X rounds have I seen shot with someone shooting their rig at over 300 fps? NONE, ZERO, NADA....at least not in this area; not in the past 10 years, and before that I don't recall anyone getting 300 fps+ out of their rig.

I think a lot of it may well be the fact that shooting a 70+ pound peak weight bow for 70 arrows in a round, in under 2 1/2 hours....takes its toll on even the best of 'em and fatigue sets in. I think it is probably a fatigue factor more than anything; just too many arrows, too quickly.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Flip Flop (Jan 1, 2005)

57-60X with VE and target gear

52-75X with alphaburner and hunting set up

40+"s of ATA, 55% L/O, 13.7#s of bow and my pin just sits there.

I think that I could get a X or two more if I shot XXXs out of my Burner and add a few #s holding weight.


----------



## DanZ (Feb 17, 2009)

I never meant to imply that its not the shooter behind the bow that makes great scores. Maybe I should have asked if a 300 & 40x shooter who uses a hunting setup switches to a long stabilizer an lens how many x's would he pick up?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

DanZ said:


> I never meant to imply that its not the shooter behind the bow that makes great scores. Maybe I should have asked if a 300 & 40x shooter who uses a hunting setup switches to a long stabilizer an lens how many x's would he pick up?


That is going to entirely depend upon the shooter....MANY shooters that switch to a long stabilizer and "lens" figure it is an automatic way to higher scores and X-counts...only to come away totally frustrated and go back to the pins/short stabilizers in a matter of days or weeks.

Others, take the bull by the horns, approach it with a positive mental attitude, realizing it WILL NOT necessarily be "automatic" just cuz they now have a lens and long stab...and WORK AT IT, not expecting instant gratification.

There is a "theory" in archery when it comes to changing a setup: "Anything NEW works great..>ONCE, and maybe even for a SHORT TIME...but it isn't long before REALITY sets in...and TIME is the true test of whether a change is working or not." MOST people going from pins to lenses and long stabilizers expect a sudden and drastic upwards surge in their scores and x-counts...and MOST are disappointed in a big hurry...and never give it a chance much past the "REALITY POINT", stick with it and acknowledge the FACT that sometimes things get WORSE before they start to get better.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

DanZ said:


> I never meant to imply that its not the shooter behind the bow that makes great scores. Maybe I should have asked if a 300 & 40x shooter who uses a hunting setup switches to a long stabilizer an lens how many x's would he pick up?


 The best guitar doesn't make a novice guitar player an expert. I played Bluegrass for years and it amazed me how the parking lot jammers / pickers thought if they had the Martin, Deering, Gibson, or whatever the Festival groups were using, (and the opportunity) they could be the next ......???

I have no aspirations that If Tiger and I switched clubs He would falter or that I would excel. 


Truth is; time, effort, and talent bring up the scores. Whichever class you're shooting, there will be challenges to overcome. Do your part and reach your goals.

It's that way in everything. And it should be.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

DanZ said:


> I never meant to imply that its not the shooter behind the bow that makes great scores. Maybe I should have asked if a 300 & 40x shooter who uses a hunting setup switches to a long stabilizer an lens how many x's would he pick up?


none.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

DanZ said:


> I never meant to imply that its not the shooter behind the bow that makes great scores. Maybe I should have asked if a 300 & 40x shooter who uses a hunting setup switches to a long stabilizer an lens how many x's would he pick up?


You may loose some points or Xs. People look at FS gear and think it is easier because of the scope and long bar. When in all actuality it is probably harder for most people. When you start shooting a lens your going to suddenly have to deal with a ton of pin movement that you never realized was there before. 

If someone is only shooting 40Xs and shooting 300s, you have a lot of Xs to be gained and that need to be gained in other ways. Because your sure not going to get them just by switching to a scope and long bar.

as for the comments earlier about shooting a hunting bow vs a target setup. Like Flip Flop showed if your a good shooter your going to shoot roughly the same scores. Your X count is probably going to be a little lower because of the higher lbs and skinnier arrows but your not gonna fall from 55Xs to 40-45Xs. I shoot the same bow for target as I do for target, they are 2 different bows but the same model. There are more top end FS shooters then hunter class shooters for one reason. Once they good pin shooters get good they usually switch to FS or they realized that they liked target archery a lot so they bought a FS setup. There are FAR more shooters and better shooters so they jump into the deep end.


----------



## BowhunterJT (Jun 4, 2009)

DanZ said:


> reposting this from the Gen forum:
> 
> Looking at the broad spectrum of equipment at indoor league last night got me thinking about the real world gain that target equipment affords on the shooting line.
> 
> ...


I don't know about that direction of hypothesis but what about a BHFS shooting his hunting set up of 70lbs., short stab, no scope shooting a 294 / 42X NFAA 300 round? Do you think I might be able to shoot better with a target set up?

LOL...


----------

